# Over seasoned Wood?



## gacp (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,

I received this peach Wood as a gift, the old owner told me it´s seasoned for two years! It´s usable for smoking meat?

Thank you,


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello GACP.  Good to go. peach is a good wood to use.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## black (Sep 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 18, 2013)

I have peach trees and collect the fallen limbs. I am sure some of the pile is 2 or more years old. It's still VERY usable.


----------



## gacp (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for all the answers, I will use it on my first smoking meat session! My UDS it is not ready yet :(


----------

